# Tested Blood PRessure at CVS. Should I be worried?



## E-volve (Dec 1, 2012)

I dont know how accurate this machine is there, but I gave it a shot since I was there and it was free. heres a pic I took for you guys.
 the second coulmn number is 80. sorry the flash blocks it.

Im currently on cycle


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 1, 2012)

That's mad high but... I tested at 160/80 today
I got to drop salt, coffee, and clen and see if it can be fixed


----------



## E-volve (Dec 1, 2012)

thing is I dont know how accurate those machines in the store are, but my resting heart rate kinda made me take notice. I assume its the T3 doing that. I guess I shouldnt start Clen now.


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 1, 2012)

those machines are not known for their accuracy


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 1, 2012)

but yur BP is still likely high


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 1, 2012)

U might be fine with clen... I might just be dieing


----------



## E-volve (Dec 1, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> but yur BP is still likely high



think its to high for being on cycle? Im usning Tren too right now


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 1, 2012)

JD408 said:


> think its to high for being on cycle? Im usning Tren too right now



No in just saying its high in view of the normal BP.  Your diastolic at 80 is right on, so thats good news...


----------



## DF (Dec 1, 2012)

Bro does that say your pulse was 149?


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 1, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Bro does that say your pulse was 149?



That's what I was about to ask... I would be a hellavu lot more worried about that!!!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## E-volve (Dec 1, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Bro does that say your pulse was 149?



yeah it does. I really dont think that can be right though. I would think I would be feeling it if it was.
I tried to pull out this polar watch I have when I got home to see what it would read, but the damn battery is dead.


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 1, 2012)

i wouldnt consider that figure as accurate either


----------



## DF (Dec 1, 2012)

I would hope that's not accurate.  You can take your own pulse all you need is a watch.  Google how to take your pulse if you don't know how.  If its 149 this could be a real problem.


----------



## E-volve (Dec 1, 2012)

well attempting to count myself if Im getting it right then its around 100-104


----------



## Popeye (Dec 1, 2012)

As far as I know...those machines are pretty damn accurate....it doesn't take a whole lot of machine to measure it correctly.

With that said...the fact of you walking around CVS and even sitting down, thinking about taking that test will make a difference (be high).....next time you're there.....check it a couple times, one after relaxing for a min....like I said...they are fairly accurate.

149 is a very high heart rate for no stress (exercise). But again...just walking to the machine and anxiousness could have caused that.

Your BP was high but not alarmingly high.....once again, you need a couple readings after rest.

Keep an eye on it bro....I have had BP issues and High heart rate issues I've dealt with in the past....

Please let me know if you have any questions....ITS NUTHIN TO FUCK WITH!!!!


----------



## E-volve (Dec 1, 2012)

Popeye50 said:


> As far as I know...those machines are pretty damn accurate....it doesn't take a whole lot of machine to measure it correctly.
> 
> With that said...the fact of you walking around CVS and even sitting down, thinking about taking that test will make a difference (be high).....next time you're there.....check it a couple times, one after relaxing for a min....like I said...they are fairly accurate.
> 
> ...



I didnt know just being nervous could affect the reading.
Well, I may have been a bit. I been thinking about my BP lately cause I sweat pretty easy these days.
I never use to sweat, and now it happens a lot. I may have worked my self up a bit.
Plus I was struggling a bit to fit my arm down into this thing. Its like a tube you gotta run your arm through and youre suppose to get your bicep into it. Its not that easy! lol
I just ordered  some of this AI sports Cycle support too.

I will try and pop into cvs again tomorrow if possible and test a few times and let you all know the results


----------



## Mind2muscle (Dec 1, 2012)

The systolic number can be affected by anxiety/nervousness.   Your diastolic is normal.  But your heart rate is WAY to high for resting!  I would follow the advice of other guys here. Take the measurements 3 separate times waiting 2-3 minutes in between each. If your HR is that high I would suggest decreasing the dosage on the supplements you are taking.  Your BP and HR are not anything to mess with.  That's why they are called  VITAL signs.  Good luck to ya man!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Dec 1, 2012)

My bp is around 135/77 even on cycle, but it did go a little higher on Tren.

My pulse spikes from my anxiety, but it's usually at 65-70. Maybe get a 40 dollar personal one to use (get the larger cuff if you need it)


----------



## Yaya (Dec 1, 2012)

those machines are kind of accurate


----------



## BigFella (Dec 1, 2012)

I think that everyone should have a blood pressure monitor on hand and use it regularly. I have had one for years, and I'm now so familiar with how it reads and how my body feels that I can pick all three measures within five or ten - i.e. systolic, diastolic and pulse rate. So I guess I don't need it. 

It's just the same as having baseline markers for blood work. Without knowing what the "normal" numbers are how do you know what's abnormal?

The one I have now is the Omron BP791IT(I just replaced one I had had for twenty years) cost me a bit over a hundred bucks I think, does three readings and averages them, keeps a record of readings and times and lets me upload them to a computer (and the Microsoft Health Vault if I want to share with the world) so I can see a history of what my heart was doing when I was doing what sort of things.

Really simple, really effective, a good early warning system - or just great peace of mind.

To give you an idea, here are my readings since 17 November:

Systolic, diastolic, pulse
134/75, 64
134/69, 66
142/79, 65
141/80, 66
137/71, 72
147/73, 73
131/70, 63
125/64, 60
_153/81, 64_
137/69, 62​
The outlier in italics - that was when I was *really *needing some sleep and had been pushing far too hard.

Just Googled it - it's as low as $60. And you can get Really Bug cuffs for you big boys.


----------



## BigFella (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah well, can't edit, so I'll do an extra post:

You can see that this is Very Useful, as I started Var six days ago and I *know* that it isn't screwing with my blood pressure. Very cool. (The more recent readings in the previous post are at the top, so it is vaguely possible that the var has raised the diastolic a bit, but it has also been a couple of weeks from hell.)


----------



## BigFella (Dec 1, 2012)

And to answer the OP's question: Yes, you should be worried. The pulse rate is ridiculously high, but your blood pressure is also dangerously high. I am only a TRT guy, so I don't know what the protocol is for coping with high BP when on cycle, but I wouldn't think it's much different to "normal" people - if it's too high then get it down. My gut feel is that you could do with some simple BP medicine when on cycle, for instance 10mg ramipril (a really, really common BP med).

If your systolic is regularly above 140, or your diastolic regularly above 80, and it stays there for an extended period of time, like a month - then do something about it. It might be a sign of weakness to take BP meds (after all, they are for old people) but it sure beats a heart attack.


----------



## Hardpr (Dec 1, 2012)

did you just walk in off the street parking lot and get on the machine. or did you allow your body to rest a few moments before doing the test.


----------



## E-volve (Dec 1, 2012)

Hardpr said:


> did you just walk in off the street parking lot and get on the machine. or did you allow your body to rest a few moments before doing the test.



I went to the grocery store to buy food for my weekly prep. Then I went next door to the CVS and found the machine. Took the test. So no wasnt really resting for a bit before I tried it.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 1, 2012)

149 pulse is ridiculous, if you are feeling your radial pulse and its over 100 resting, you have problems, I'd give you a damn beta blocker ASAP, that's a high bp too, past per hypertensive stage.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 1, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> 149 pulse is ridiculous, if you are feeling your radial pulse and its over 100 resting, you have problems, I'd give you a damn beta blocker ASAP, that's a high bp too, past per hypertensive stage.



Agreed. I'd get the test repeated right away, Mate. Get to the shop, give yourself a good 2-3 minutes of just sitting quietly in the machine once you're got your arm in the tube and then take a couple of readings. 149 resting heart rate is unsafe, need to get that down.


----------



## E-volve (Dec 1, 2012)

ok guys went back to cvs today. I dont know how relaxed I was cause man I was sweating in there!
anyway I took several tests and I also bought my own tester. ITs made by homedics and cost about $60.
I havent had time to use it yet, but I will report back when I do.

ok as far as the CVS machine goes I was told that if the cuff is to tight you will get high readings.
I dont know if this is true or not.
anyway reults of all the tests I did are as follows

1) SP-106/Dp-71/ Pulse - 142
2) SP-121/Dp-73/ Pulse - 139
3) SP-105/Dp-75/ Pulse - 132
4) SP-150/Dp-80/ Pulse - 131
5) SP-143/Dp-89/ Pulse - 135

Im thinking I should back off the T3 now. I was up to 100mcg/day


Ill let you know readings from BP montior I bought later


----------



## BigFella (Dec 1, 2012)

The spread of readings is typical of someone measuring BP for he first time, with or without a machine. As you can see from my readings you can get consistent and repeatable readings, but I've been doing this for a long time.

What I do:

Lie down, relax for a while 
Put he cuff on left arm, make sure it is snug, relax, hit Start.
My current machine does three readings and averages them, my earlier machine didn't so I used to repeat the operation on my right arm and I'd average them myself.

You will still get outliers which you will learn to discard.

Anyway, your BP looks OK, your pulse is too high. If you take a beta blocker it will go down! Take half at first.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 1, 2012)

As everyone said those readings are very high.  It would be a very good idea to test them again on a different day. 

When was the last time you had your blood pressure measured?  And, what was the result?


----------



## E-volve (Dec 2, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> As everyone said those readings are very high.  It would be a very good idea to test them again on a different day.
> 
> When was the last time you had your blood pressure measured?  And, what was the result?


A month or so ago I had blood work done. I don't remember if they check that or not now.
I'm not home right now so I can't check the results. Anyone know if that's. Part of the test from md labs when they do the hormone panel?


----------



## E-volve (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok guys I just tried out this Homedics bp monitor I bought and here's what I got.
First number being sys/ then dia/ and then pulse
What do youys think now?

111
79
120

122
43
99

120
52
120

117
72
102


----------



## DF (Dec 2, 2012)

A couple of those readings the diastolic cant be right too low.  Your resting pulse is pretty high.  I'm sure that the T3 is the reason for this.  T3 can also cause irregular heart beat as well.


----------



## E-volve (Dec 2, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> A couple of those readings the diastolic cant be right too low.  Your resting pulse is pretty high.  I'm guessing that the T3 is the reason for this.



You think I should cut the T3 back?
Ill try and take some more readings with this thing tomorrow.
Its my fisrt time doing this.


----------



## DF (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't have any experience with T3.  Hopefully someone who does will post up.  I'd be worried that those strange diastolic readings were accurate.  Caused by an irregular heart beat ect...


----------



## DF (Dec 2, 2012)

Bump! Bump!


----------



## BigFella (Dec 2, 2012)

JD408 said:


> Ok guys I just tried out this Homedics bp monitor I bought and here's what I got.
> First number being sys/ then dia/ and then pulse
> What do youys think now?
> 
> ...


This makes no sense whatsoever, and I reckon you should walk, not run, to a good doctor. I know they are are to find, but they do exist.

You BP in CVS was too high. These readings need interpreting. They are too erratic. Take your monitor with you, get him to show you how to use it, in effect to calibrate it.


----------



## BigFella (Dec 2, 2012)

JD, check out the readings in my earlier post. They are believable - they are hat repeat readings "should" look like. Yours raise more questions than they answer. If readings are consistent then things are probably ok. If they aren't then the _readings_ are wrong - or your heart is playing silly buggers.


----------



## BigFella (Dec 2, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> A couple of those readings the diastolic cant be right too low.  Your resting pulse is pretty high.  I'm sure that the T3 is the reason for this.  T3 can also cause irregular heart beat as well.



Dfeaton, it's not just the weird diastolic readings, it's also some of the full readings: 111 over 79 doesn't make sense in a healthy adult male.


----------



## DF (Dec 2, 2012)

Yea, I'm trying to get someone with T3 experience to check this thread out & give their .02.


----------



## E-volve (Dec 2, 2012)

I've come to the conclusion that I suck using this monitor.
I either get different readings or get an error and have to start again or readjust the cuff.
I'm sure this won't help much but here's some I took this morning before takings any supps
The last 3 tests seemed a bit closer to each other. I think first 2 was weird cause of how I had the cuff

82
48
113

82
53
106

104
84
96

130
113
100

92
71
110


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 2, 2012)

Keep the monitor level with heart and don't move and flex arm, be seated and ensure proper cuff placement.


----------



## E-volve (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok Guys I just had a chance to sit down in my Recliner and try this again. 
This time all tests seem to be somewhat consistent in the readings.
I put the cuff on and shved the thing up my arm. Lined the tube so its in center of my arm.
I also made sure I could get 2 fingers in at the top of the cuff.
Heres my readings. Keep in mind I didnt Take any T3 today yet.
Im thinking I will back off the t3 to half of what I been doing for a while. 
Let me know what you guys think. 
120/75/86
121/79/94
120/78/94
127/79/81


----------



## DF (Dec 2, 2012)

JD408 said:


> Ok Guys I just had a chance to sit down in my Recliner and try this again.
> This time all tests seem to be somewhat consistent in the readings.
> I put the cuff on and shved the thing up my arm. Lined the tube so its in center of my arm.
> I also made sure I could get 2 fingers in at the top of the cuff.
> ...



That looks much better brother.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 2, 2012)

Pulse still slightly high, but you are coming off t3, bp looks good though


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 3, 2012)

What did that monitor cost you if u don't mind me asking


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 3, 2012)

They usually run 40 to 50 at cvs or Walgreens, might get lucky at Walmart and find it cheaper


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks man


----------



## E-volve (Dec 3, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> What did that monitor cost you if u don't mind me asking



The one I bought was $60 but they had a special on it where they give you a coupon for $10 for in store purchases.


----------



## BigFella (Dec 5, 2012)

JD408 said:


> The one I bought was $60 but they had a special on it where they give you a coupon for $10 for in store purchases.


That's a well-spent $60. You can be happy now with your BP. Once you learn how to use them they are excellent. FYI it took me a lot longer than that before I could get consistent readings. Now, just for the fun of it, start to learn what your body is like at particular readings and you can get quite accurate at pre-guessing. It is also an awesome early warning tool for low-grade infections.

Really glad it turned out well.


----------



## BigFella (Dec 5, 2012)

JD408 said:


> Ok Guys I just had a chance to sit down in my Recliner and try this again.
> This time all tests seem to be somewhat consistent in the readings.
> I put the cuff on and shved the thing up my arm. Lined the tube so its in center of my arm.
> I also made sure I could get 2 fingers in at the top of the cuff.
> ...



Good one mate!


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 1, 2020)

that isnt to bad...mine stays there on cycle pretty much but will drop when off and its perfect some days and not others...it seems like i go through stages of having high bp..
  i know when my bp is high because i feel over heated....it happens a lot when i sleep..get night sweats a lot.
   what im more baffled about is ur heart rate...149 is high for a resting heart rate imo...
  now u have me going to rite aide after work to check mine


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 1, 2020)

E-volve said:


> Ok Guys I just had a chance to sit down in my Recliner and try this again.
> This time all tests seem to be somewhat consistent in the readings.
> I put the cuff on and shved the thing up my arm. Lined the tube so its in center of my arm.
> I also made sure I could get 2 fingers in at the top of the cuff.
> ...


thats pretty much perfect. i was always told the bottom number was more important then the top but im not sure how true that is.ideal bp is considered 120/80


----------

